# [RESOLVIDO] Problema por culpa do PHP?

## oandarilho01

Saudações..

ontem atualizei vários servidores gentoo.

Todos sofreram atualizações de praticamente os mesmos pacotes, para as mesmas versões.

Porém, 1 dos servidores, que é um servidor de e-mail rodando postfixadmin e squirrelmail, não teve problema nenhum.

Já um outro servidor, de aplicações de intranet como o nagios, mediawiki, cacti e dotproject, está apresentando problema nestes dois últimos.

Ambos, cacti e dotproject, já de cara mostram erros como este:

Warning: preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Internal pcre_fullinfo() error -3 in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/dotproject/base.php on line 53

Eu estava com o php na versão 5.2.5 e atualizei para a 5.2.8-r1. Mas agora mesmo fazendo downgrade (com o pacote gerado antes do upgrade) não volta a funcionar..

Ontem atualizou o mysql para a versão 5.0.70-r1, o phpmyadmin para 2.11.9.3. Não tenho certeza de qual pacote poderia ter atrapalhado tudo....

Experimentei recompilar a libpcre, que estava na versão 7.8, e também fiz downgrade para a 7.7-r1 apesar de este pacote não ter sofrido atualização ontem, e não surtiu nenhum efeito.

Mais uma informação:

Ontem, após os updates, eu acessei ambos o sserviços. Loguei no cacti e no dotproject, mexi dentro deles e tal... e estava tudo bem.

Hoje um colega de trabalho notou o problema.

Será que os acessos que fiz escreveram em algum lugar, talvez nas bases mysql, que justificasse o problema??

Mais algum caso como este? Ou foi tragédia só comigo mesmo?  :Smile: 

----------

## oandarilho01

A princípio, resolvido.

Após alguns testes com diferentes versões do PHP, consegui funcionalidade com a versão 5.2.6-r7. Acima disso não funciona.

----------

